# WCG-TPU Team Captain's Christmas Giveaway! (2018 Edition)



## Norton (Dec 25, 2018)

*Hey Team,*

*  It's Christmas eve so it's time to do a giveaway for active TPU crunchers and folders*. 

*What's the prize?*



Spoiler:  The prize (click me)



*- A $100 Paypal gift!*
* or an equivalent substitute (Steam, Amazon, etc...)



The drawing will be held tomorrow evening- *Christmas Day**
*note- may opt to move to *Boxing* day depending on response
*Requirements/terms to qualify for the prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
*- Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
- Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago
- Post in this thread**
* You can post as little as "Want" *or*...
  - you can share a tale of giving that shows the spirit of the holidays
  - share your crunching/folding plans for the new year
  - potluck... post anything you want (within forum guidelines ofc)

*- Winners will be chosen randomly using @theonedub's system (below):*



Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


*Thank you for your contributions this year- you guys are AWESOME!!! *

*Have a Wonderful Holiday!!!*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Awesome! And want!


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 25, 2018)

Very generous Norton, count me in.

I'm currently working on getting a X58 Xeon system as a prize for the next challenge. Also, I still have my 5390k set up but just haven't had the time to get it up and crunching. Will hope to do that soon. 
Wishing everyone a happy holiday season.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 25, 2018)

Ooooh, neat. Want.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 25, 2018)

Want, I just spreaded a little chear and passed my old Fx8350 Rx480 system to my cousins kids they're new to pc's but that'll change.


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 25, 2018)

Count me in.

Over the next few weeks I will be working on changing my 2695v4 into a 2600x, but this project will be in efforts to educate my uncle's kids who are just starting to be at the age where they can build their own computers. Essentially, they'll be helping me through the process, learning how to do it themselves, and hopefully be able to help others in the future.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 25, 2018)

Want would help pay for the new video card . Thanks Norton for all you do.


----------



## craigo (Dec 25, 2018)

I will use this prize to boost my crunching output.


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2018)

*Pass* on this one, having already won the 2600k system recently...

Nothing planned this year, but *next* April is my last loan payment. After that I can spend money on fun things...

I could realistically see myself upgrading the 2600k to a 3770k, and then buying an H series board for the 2600k so I can replace the Athlon II system, which is also a Plex server, with it. Then Plex can take advantage of the integrated graphics for transcoding when necessary. By next year maybe 3770k prices will be nice and low?

Actually... I might be getting a 3570k. The prices on these chips are low enough to consider making a move at this time, and I don't really need hyperthreading in my main machine (as its primarily a gamer/miner). So, what will happen to the 2600k, then? I'll scoop up a cheap h67 (or even h61) board on Ebay, and replace the old GA-770T-USB3 and Athlon II x2 630 in Dragonfly with it. So, PPD on Dragonfly would go up by replacing that old Athlon with the 2600k. PPD on Starlifter would likely go down by replacing the 8 thread 2600k with a 4 thread 3570k... but probably not by _that_ much, and the 3570k may even clock better... and whatever loss I see here would be more than made up for by replacing the Athlon with the 2600k anyway. The whole setup should be more energy efficient, too... and having a 2600k in my Plex server means I get to use Quicksync transcoding, whenever Plex has to transcode something.

Win winwin win win?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2018)

would love the chance to win


----------



## m1keyuk1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Hey Team,*
> 
> *  It's Christmas eve so it's time to do a giveaway for active TPU crunchers and folders*.
> 
> ...


 merry Xmas and happy new year


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all TPU members!!! Hope all are having a great day and holiday season.

This would be an awesome prize and for sure would like in.

The wife and I recently purchased a 30' travel trailer and already had a little 19' self contained camp trailer, so in the spirit of the holidays, we gave the 19' trailer to the wife's little sister for Xmas. She, of course, was amazed and freaked out.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 25, 2018)

Count me in!!! But would rather have my crunching badge working again.     And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2018)

Me, WANT!! Gotta offset the Power bill AND the new T3500-3 (that is going to be my 3rd) Cruncher costs!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm still crunching along with my work PC, and I just got home internet access again yesterday (it's only 10 mb DSL, but it's better than nothing [trust me]) I'm in, and happy holidays to all!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2018)

If I'm not too late and able to enter, please let me know  

Thank you Norton for such an amazing gift   A true gentleman!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2018)

Very kind of you Norton. I'm in


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2018)

*And the winner is....*

*@mx500torid*

*Congrats and thanks to everyone for stopping by!*

*Have a Crunch-tastick New Year!!! *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2018)

Norton said:


> *And the winner is....*
> 
> *@mx500torid*


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 26, 2018)

Ordered a RTX 2080. Maybe I can fold again. Thanks to Norton for the giveaway.


----------



## hat (Dec 26, 2018)

RTX2080 would make one hell of a folder. I think someone on the team is cranking out over a million per day with an RTX2080Ti. Over a million!


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 26, 2018)

Just stopped by to say Merry Christmas (belated) to everyone who celebrates and I admire the generosity of El Capitan @Norton . As always, Crunchers/Folders rule! Not just saying that because I dabble. In a way, we are donating to the cause in our own unique way. Not all of us have liquid cash to donate, but we have hardware and electricity.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2018)

hat said:


> I think someone on the team is cranking out over a 2 million per day with an RTX2080Ti. Over a 2 million!


Fixed that for you. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=815007

Here's what the latest and greatest can do:


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Fixed that for you. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=815007
> 
> Here's what the latest and greatest can do:



Bit of a side question but what program do you use to fold with and what work units do you do?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

best rescource


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
> 
> best rescource



Thank you @theoneandonlymrk   I'll see if I can put some of these GPUs and CPUs to some good use   I take it it's like WCG, so cancer/aids crunching etc?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2018)

phill said:


> what program do you use to fold with?


https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/


phill said:


> what work units do you do?


I don't enter a selection.


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Signed up  

I'll mosy over to the thread and post up there


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

@Norton was the prize and such sent of?  It's gone a little quiet here so thought I'd just do a cheeky wake up post


----------



## Arjai (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...as-giveaway-2018-edition.250905/#post-3965768

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...as-giveaway-2018-edition.250905/#post-3965808

@phill


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

I saw that @Arjai but I don't recall seeing any posts of the kit pictured up that was all   Was just interested


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Fixed that for you. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=815007
> 
> Here's what the latest and greatest can do:



I know I'm late with this, but...

Oh, 2 million? Well, fine.


----------

